

Ask YC: Which YC companies are currently active? - startingup

YC Faq states
--
The ones that are currently launched are: Reddit, Loopt, ClickFacts, TextPayMe, Snipshot, Inkling, Flagr, Wufoo, YouOS, LikeBetter, Thinkature, JamGlue, Shoutfit, Scribd, Weebly, Virtualmin, Buxfer, Octopart, Heysan, Justin.TV, I'm In Like With You, SocialMoth, Xobni, Versionate, Adpinion, Anywhere.FM, Fuzzwich, Bountii, Auctomatic, Disqus, Draftmix, Webmynd, RescueTime, Reble, Heroku, Tipjoy, AddHer, and 8AWeek.<p>--
Some of these don't seem active (e.g YouOS blog was updated sometime in 2006). Is there a list of the active ones? Wikipedia seems dated too ...
======
giver
Wikipedia is dead... killed by the corruption of Jimbo Whales.

